# 06 brute force 650 4x4i carb hoses



## VanN123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Took apart my carb and cleaned it but one hose is out of place. The hose Y's from the bottom of the carb where the floaters and I can't figure out where it hooks up to.

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------










Need to know where the end Of this Y goes. With the white piece on the end


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

Towards the front of the engine, down low by the frame .
It is a one way valve so water can't go up into the carbs, but will let fuel leak out. If for some reason a needle sticks or float height is set too high.
It does not hook to anything.


----------



## VanN123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Addicted2Nitro said:


> Towards the front of the engine, down low by the frame .
> It is a one way valve so water can't go up into the carbs, but will let fuel leak out. If for some reason a needle sticks or float height is set too high.
> It does not hook to anything.


So I just let it dangle towards the front of the engine by the frame and it doesn't hook to anything?


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

I zip tie it to the stator wires so it isn't flopping around.


----------



## VanN123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Addicted2Nitro said:


> I zip tie it to the stator wires so it isn't flopping around.


Thanks. 

I'm still getting a little backfire out the carbs, I've adjusted the floats and cleaned the carbs my idle is pretty much spot on. What else could be the problem? Possible solutions?


----------

